# Castile Soap



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have found a recipe for castile soap that I want to try. For the liquid it calls for water. Can I sub goat milk for the water? Thanks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes. *True* Castile is just all olive oil.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahhh. I see. Well, which do you prefer to make? True or goat milk? Thanks!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I still consider olive oil only soap made with goat milk 'true' castile. Maybe Kathy was thinking if you found a recipe for castile that there was more to the soap than just olive oil.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok I understand. The recipes I found were just olive oil, lye, water. And one or two that called for salt. 

How does castile set up in a log mold?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah.....I meant the only oil used would be olive. I only make it once a year because I don't get a lot of requests for it. I do like to have it because I have a handful of regular customers who don't want scent yet they still want a variety of unscented to choose from.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I believe you can sub gm for h20 in any recipe you find (someone correct me if I am wrong). Also, oo takes longer to cure.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, it generally takes longer to cure. I use less liquid to begin with to help with that.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I made a batch of (kind of) castile soap yesterday. It's 80% olive oil and 20% coconut. I added Olive (L'Occitane dupe) from WSP and it is wonderful. I tested a tiny piece of it today and it lathers great. Since it is only 80% olive I really can't market it as Castile, can I? Tomorrow I am going to make a batch of 100%, fragrance free castile.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the reason to use olive oil only? I understand that it isn't Castile soap otherwise, but why would I want Castile soap?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I read that its a mild/gentle bar and a lot of people use it on babies. I've never used any, but I read that the lather of pure castile is kind of slimy and weird, that's why this recipe called for coconut oil.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a lot of people ask for it, and it is why I do make one bar. Once again playing double duty it is also not goatmilk so vegan, and also an all essential oil bar, and a loofah  I do make it in a bar soap with goatmilk or not. I pack mine full of ground herbs which really cuts the slime. It's a very refreshing bar, and I like using it during the winter myself. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea but if you think about it gm soap in general is gentler on babies skin then a regular detergent bar  
IDK not a big fan of castle soap here. I have some that is super old, that really just sits there. I usually have people buy one of those and then move on to what I call a "real" bar of GM soap. 

Lynn


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I put herbs in this one and I think it's going to be really nice when it cures. Selling it will be another story


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've found castile soaps in stores that are claiming to be castile based on the fact that they are all vegtable....

I make mine out of just olive oil and goats milk. I find that the people who want castile soaps are also into using essential oils rather than fragrance oils so I only do them in either unscented or essential oils. I usually keep at least 2 scents all the time and they sell very well. Once cured, I don't find the lather slimey, but more like lotion and yes, they are more gentle than those soaps that use coconut oil. Too much coconut oil in my soaps makes me itchy....and I used to used way more than I do now. Live and learn

I do all my castile bars in 3 inch pvc molds so that they look different than the rest of my soaps and people can find them easily. They are also about an ounce lighter than my regular 6 oz bars, but I charge the same price since the olive oil is higher priced. I wrap them in an unbleached coffee filter with a round label stuck to the top where the paper comes together. I do this so it can breath. They do take longer to cure than other soaps but I could not imagine not having them. People that like them, including myself, really do like them and they are wonderful for winter-dry hands like mine.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I will call this one French Olive soap and then make a 100% unscented castile.


----------

